
Raspberry Pi 4 Gets 8GB RAM, Raspbian 64-Bit (Beta) - joe_bleau
https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/05/28/raspberry-pi-4-8gb-ram-raspbian-64-bit-beta/
======
draugadrotten
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23334345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23334345)

------
laszlokorte
I just thought about buying buying a Raspberry 4. I remember that when it was
released there have beem some problems with usb4 and with thermal throttling.
Is that all solved now?

~~~
gambiting
Usb issues have been resolved, thermal throttling is just a feature that will
always happen unless you cool the CPU down, it's not a design issue.

------
sdan
One thing that would solidify RPIs for anyone is using AMD-based architecture
chips rather than ARM.

Obviously there's a power issue (afaik)and several other issues, but ARM
support is hard for many projects. I know you can build docker containers for
all architectures via qemu/buildx, but for stuff like Longhorn by Rancher for
example or even Envoy (I believe) dosn't support ARM for some weird reasons I
haven't gone enough into.

~~~
sdan
Then again, maybe this is a good differentiator between "heavy-duty" apps and
hobbyists apps

------
SupriseAnxiety
I just bought the Pi 4 4Gb a week ago and then this happens. Reeeeee. This is
how a micro computer collection starts

